# Advice on leaving?



## thatonegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

This is a follow up to 'Gave my husband an ultimatum'

As for actually leaving. He is not abusive, although maybe a little controlling. (We had a spat last night because I gave a guy friend a ride home and I told him that no, I didn't need to tell him beforehand, and that no I didn't need to ask permission.) So I don't need to be sneaky.

But I know that he will try to fight to keep me because I know he loves me. And I love him too, putting this major problem aside, so confronting him would be too difficult and I'd likely stay. 

I'm thinking about my budget and thinking about getting a small loan, just enough to cover moving costs. 

Another problem for me is that he is not working right now. We still have 9 months on our lease. I want to transfer the electricity to my new place. We have one car that is unarguably mine. I feel like I'm going to be abandoning him without a chance of getting on his feet. I kind of want to pay a month of rent ahead and a prepaid month of electricity just so he has a place to live but I'm not sure I can afford it and I'm not sure if I should. (He's not working right now due to mutual decision so it's not his fault and I think he deserves a shot at getting a job to support himself). And we currently live at least 5 miles from any job opportunities so I have no idea how he's going to get a job without transportation.

Or is that not my problem?

And should I just come home with a moving truck one day? I think I'd rather be moved out before having 'the talk' because I still love him and I'd probably stay if I weren't already moved.

Just not sure exactly how to go about this. I'm scared. And sad about taking my daughter away from her two parent household, although I'll never keep her from her daddy. I'll miss seeing them together. That's the only part that really hurts.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Cut and paste this post over at your original thread.

Keeping your story under one heading is easier on the readers


----------

